# .22 LR vs .22 Mag from 6" or less barrel?



## JohnnyFlake

I have been trying to get some information comparing a .22 Mag round vs a .22 LR round (CCI Stinger, Fed Hyper, Rem Viper, etc.) when fired from a revolver/pistol with a 6" or even a 4" barrel. I've come up with a lot of ballistic info, etc. but nothing that truly gives a comparison. My question is based on the cost factor of .22 Mag vs .22 LR. I'm trying to determine if there is any real advantage to a .22 Mag round out of a 6" barrel or less vs the high velocity Stinger for example. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Unless you have some varmint issues or you really like the added power the 22 magnum might not be worth the cost to you. Many people like to shoot them (myself included) but you can get a lot further bang for your buck with the 22lr if target hunting is your flavor.

you can always get a wheel gun with two cylinders and have both..heh


----------



## Guest

JohnnyFlake said:


> I have been trying to get some information comparing a .22 Mag round vs a .22 LR round (CCI Stinger, Fed Hyper, Rem Viper, etc.) when fired from a revolver/pistol with a 6" or even a 4" barrel. I've come up with a lot of ballistic info, etc. but nothing that truly gives a comparison. My question is based on the cost factor of .22 Mag vs .22 LR. I'm trying to determine if there is any real advantage to a .22 Mag round out of a 6" barrel or less vs the high velocity Stinger for example. Any input will be appreciated.


I don't know what else you are looking for besides the ballistic info.

And you can add my vote to DevilsJohnson's suggestion to get a gun that will shoot both. One of the best purchases I made was a Ruger Single Six convertible revolver. It comes with a .22 LR cylinder and a .22 WMR cylinder. Brand new, I paid $400.00... and that was at Cabelas!

Scott


----------



## JohnnyFlake

scottaschultz said:


> I don't know what else you are looking for besides the ballistic info.
> 
> And you can add my vote to DevilsJohnson's suggestion to get a gun that will shoot both. One of the best purchases I made was a Ruger Single Six convertible revolver. It comes with a .22 LR cylinder and a .22 WMR cylinder. Brand new, I paid $400.00... and that was at Cabelas!
> 
> Scott


I guess I didn't clarify the fact that the only ballistic info I could find was in reference to 18" & 20" barrels. I was unable to locate any with respect to a 6" barrel.


----------



## forestranger

From 4" Ruger Bearcat, two "hottest" rds I've tried is CCI Stinger @ 1220fps and Aquila Super Max @ 1355fps (32 & 30 gr bullets)
From 5 1/2" Single Six 22 mags, CCI 30gr 1599fps, CCI 50 gr 1197fps & Win 40 gr. 1408fps.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

forestranger said:


> From 4" Ruger Bearcat, two "hottest" rds I've tried is CCI Stinger @ 1220fps and Aquila Super Max @ 1355fps (32 & 30 gr bullets)
> From 5 1/2" Single Six 22 mags, CCI 30gr 1599fps, CCI 50 gr 1197fps & Win 40 gr. 1408fps.


This is outstanding information!

Based on the above information which kind of tells me what I was already thinking, but had no data to support, is that using CCI 40gr Stingers and 40gr Velocitors, which are a tad hotter than the Stinger, are pretty close to .22 mags, out of 4"/6" barrels, at 1/4th the price. If the Stinger is moving at about 1220fps out of a 4" barrel, I would think that the Velocitor come out at about 1320fps. Personally, I think the Velocitor is the best .22 LR round ever made.

I don't like the Aquila rounds with the 30gr bullets as they simply break apart / disintegrate on impact.

Thanks for the information!


----------



## forestranger

Yea, the Aquila are real accurate in the Bearcat and make a good "rat" load but wetpack testing them, the Stingers penetate/hold together much better. Haven't tried the Velocitors. The 22 mag CCI 30hp explodes too in wetpack.


----------



## macgulley

Here's a link to NAA's ammo comparison from their pistols. You might be able to find what you're looking for.
http://www.naaminis.com/naaveloc.html


----------

